# Comfortable strap?



## Albi86 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would like to replace the standard camera strap with something longer and more comfortable.

Ideally it should be padded and long enough to wear it as a sling pack and pull it up to my eyes when needed. Some straps of this sort are attached via a plate at the bottom of the camera, but I don't like them because the camera tends to dangle a lot.

I have eyed this one: http://store.lowepro.com/lowepro-accessories/transporter-camera-strap

But it doesn't look very long...

Suggestions?


----------



## gshocked (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

I use a Crumpler Industry Disgrace Camera Strap. The neck strap is wide enough to evenly spread out the weight of a 5Dmk III and a 70-200 f/2.8 lens. I used it to shoot a wedding and it was comfortable all day. Although, I didn't have it on my neck much, more or over the shoulder.

B&H sell it:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/791880-REG/Crumpler_ID_08A_Industry_Disgrace_Camera_Strap.html


----------



## wsheldon (Jan 22, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use a Crumpler Industry Disgrace Camera Strap. The neck strap is wide enough to evenly spread out the weight of a 5Dmk III and a 70-200 f/2.8 lens. I used it to shoot a wedding and it was comfortable all day. Although, I didn't have it on my neck much, more or over the shoulder.
> 
> ...



+1

I also have a "convenient disgrace", which is the same strap with buckles to remove it from the body, leaving just strap leads (e.g. when used on a tripod or for packing into a bag). I wish the straps were shorter, though, because they still get in the way.


----------



## RohamR (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi

I just purchased this being used with 5D3 and 24-105. It is comfortable-relatively cheap-good quality and does not take as much space around the shoulder / neck like most of the competitors are doing. It is strongly recommended.

Leash and Cuff Camera Straps - Kickstarter Video


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you all for your suggestions.

The Crumpler looks comfy but too short. The Peak Design looks long and versatile enough, but too narrow to be comfortable.

I know it's tough, but that's why I asked for help


----------



## slclick (Jan 22, 2014)

With the Black Rapid style of strap the dangle has it's benefits. Have you actually tried one prior to dismissing it? I myself use the RS-7 Curve. Super comfy no matter the lens or mount (camera or lens plate) I cannot go back to neck straps after wearing a sliding sling. They're not popular because they're trendy, they're popular because they work well.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 22, 2014)

slclick said:


> With the Black Rapid style of strap the dangle has it's benefits. Have you actually tried one prior to dismissing it? I myself use the RS-7 Curve. Super comfy no matter the lens or mount (camera or lens plate) I cannot go back to neck straps after wearing a sliding sling. They're not popular because they're trendy, they're popular because they work well.



Yes, I do have one and I find it annoying. The Joby version with the lock-clip looks better, but then again, no padding.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 22, 2014)

I bought Canon 400mm f2.8 IS II. For $11,000, it came with this strap: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/760856-REG/Canon_4771B001_Lens_Wide_Strap_B.html

You can wear this like BR style or normal on your neck. It feels *better than * BR7.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anyone experiences with this?

http://www.customslr.com/products/camera-split-strap

Looks like what I was looking for. I'm only mildly concerned about the solidity of those joints.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm just not a fan of the straps that are wide at top, but get so very narrow where it connects to the camera...at least not as high up the strap that they seem to narrow.

Does anyone know of where to get the OLD fashioned type camera straps, I call them the "Hippy" looking straps, that have some colorful patterns, are about 2" wide for the whole strap, and have a metal clip that hooks to the camera?

I had an old one from my old SLR 35mm days...even had little loops to hold the old plastic film containers, but it just wore out on me.

Do they still make straps of this sort anymore?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 22, 2014)

I recommend getting the Optech Prostrap (http://optechusa.com/pro-strap.html) and attaching the Sling strap adaptor (http://optechusa.com/sling-strap-adaptor.html).
Very nice padding, very secure, 2 points of contact, slides up and down, and camera hangs in a very nice position to grab the grip. And cheap.
I use it and like it a lot. Only problem is when you are using long lenses (which you will have with any non-tripod mount strap).


----------



## gshocked (Jan 23, 2014)

RohamR said:


> Hi
> 
> I just purchased this being used with 5D3 and 24-105. It is comfortable-relatively cheap-good quality and does not take as much space around the shoulder / neck like most of the competitors are doing. It is strongly recommended.
> 
> Leash and Cuff Camera Straps - Kickstarter Video



Hi,

Thank for uploading this. I've look at these straps before. Although, I'm not sold on the connectors it uses to attach to the main leash Strap system. My worry was that you were attaching your heavy camera with a thin nylon string/rope.

My next strap will be the black rapid sport.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 23, 2014)

Sure they make them - and any good camera store will probably stock them. Try Orange county (CA.) OC Camera which has several dozen patterns to chose from. Try google for "colorful camera strap" and you'll be
deluged with responses.


----------



## Robin (Jan 23, 2014)

Take a look at the Luma Labs Cinch. It is easy to use, very comfortable and keeps your camera snug against your body at all times when your camera is not in use. Www.luma-labs.com. I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 23, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use a Crumpler Industry Disgrace Camera Strap. The neck strap is wide enough to evenly spread out the weight of a 5Dmk III and a 70-200 f/2.8 lens. I used it to shoot a wedding and it was comfortable all day. Although, I didn't have it on my neck much, more or over the shoulder.
> 
> ...


 Yep the crumpler works fine.


----------



## coloradopa (Jan 23, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Has anyone experiences with this?
> 
> http://www.customslr.com/products/camera-split-strap
> 
> Looks like what I was looking for. I'm only mildly concerned about the solidity of those joints.


I have this one. Very solid. One of the things I really like is when I am getting in and out of a car a lot you can just unclip it and put the camera on the seat. I've had mine for three years and its survived two trips to India, Africa, Peru etc.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 23, 2014)

slclick said:


> With the Black Rapid style of strap the dangle has it's benefits. Have you actually tried one prior to dismissing it? I myself use the RS-7 Curve. Super comfy no matter the lens or mount (camera or lens plate) I cannot go back to neck straps after wearing a sliding sling. They're not popular because they're trendy, they're popular because they work well.



Totally agree...I will never go back to neck straps and love my BR strap.


----------



## banana joe (Jan 23, 2014)

This: http://www.sun-sniper.com/en/the-pro-ii-491.html


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 23, 2014)

cayenne said:


> I'm just not a fan of the straps that are wide at top, but get so very narrow where it connects to the camera...at least not as high up the strap that they seem to narrow.
> 
> Does anyone know of where to get the OLD fashioned type camera straps, I call them the "Hippy" looking straps, that have some colorful patterns, are about 2" wide for the whole strap, and have a metal clip that hooks to the camera?
> 
> ...



A lot of those straps were actually converted guitar straps I believe. At lest the trend started out that way.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 23, 2014)

tcmatthews said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just not a fan of the straps that are wide at top, but get so very narrow where it connects to the camera...at least not as high up the strap that they seem to narrow.
> ...


OH wow..thanks for the info!!

I think you have given me a GREAT new idea on how to pursue this!!!

If nothing else, it would look cool when out shooting concerts!!


cayenne


----------



## mrzero (Jan 23, 2014)

cayenne said:


> Does anyone know of where to get the OLD fashioned type camera straps, I call them the "Hippy" looking straps, that have some colorful patterns, are about 2" wide for the whole strap, and have a metal clip that hooks to the camera?
> 
> I had an old one from my old SLR 35mm days...even had little loops to hold the old plastic film containers, but it just wore out on me.
> 
> Do they still make straps of this sort anymore?



Ebay. Often the listings refer to "vintage" or "hippie" in the description. 

As for the original post, I use a Tamrac N45 strap. It has a leather pad for the neck/shoulder area, and quick-release buckles so you can remove it before stowing. It is comfortable for a moderate weight setup, not bulky, easy to remove (which I often do), and looks subtle and understated. It adjusts to 50 inches, which might be long enough to use as a sling for smaller folks, but it isn't enough for those of us who are tall and/or girthy. However, neck straps and sling straps are different because they really function differently. If I used my N45 as a sling, which I have tried, the leather pad would hang up on my shoulder and makes it harder to draw the camera up. Sling straps allow the camera to glide along the strap while it stays in place. Opteka makes a similar strap and also sells extensions that you can use to make it long enough for a sling usage, but it probably doesn't look nearly as nice.


----------



## noncho (Jan 23, 2014)

I bought this one(received week ago):







It looks nice, but it's not more comfortable than the original Canon 60D strap.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 23, 2014)

I like the simplicity of the Bossstrap. It was so simple that I decided to make my own for about 1/3 the price. Since I hate corporate logos on stuff, building it myself allowed me to choose the colours I wanted in addition to saving money.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 23, 2014)

It looks like a "banjo strap" is exactly what I was looking for:

http://www.amazon.com/Levys-Leathers-Hootenanny-Jaquard-Banjo/dp/B000XPPOGW/ref=sr_1_20?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1390507433&sr=1-20&keywords=banjo+strap


Thanks for the idea that the original "hippie" camera straps were inspired by guitar straps.
I started looking at those...trying to figure what the name of the metal clips would be to look for those, and saw that banjo straps usually had the clips ON them to begin with...

I do miss my old, OLD strap, as that it actually had elastic loops inside it to hold film canisters...that was kind of nostalgic.

cayenne


----------



## slclick (Jan 23, 2014)

Camera straps are like bicycle saddles. No one can tell you what to get, you just have to buy and try. It's s totally personal choice.Unfortunately that means you occasionally have to spend quite a bit to get what you want. 

I guess this also applies to bags. And why so many of us have SO MANY.


----------



## gshocked (Jan 23, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions.
> 
> The Crumpler looks comfy but too short. The Peak Design looks long and versatile enough, but too narrow to be comfortable.
> 
> I know it's tough, but that's why I asked for help



The Crumpler one I have is long enough to have over one shoulder then across the body. Probably best to go to good camera store and try as many as they have. I'd bring the lens you use the most plus your heaviest lens when testing them out.


----------



## gshocked (Jan 23, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Has anyone experiences with this?
> 
> http://www.customslr.com/products/camera-split-strap
> 
> Looks like what I was looking for. I'm only mildly concerned about the solidity of those joints.



Looks interesting. It's a wide foam part of the strap is a winner but I agree with you those joints looks scary.
From experience, one of the reasons why I went with the Crumpler is because it's a continuous 1 piece that gets narrower. I've seen a camera strap that has failed/break at these joints/stitched points.

It's great your putting a lot of thought into it.


----------



## vlad (Jan 23, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone experiences with this?
> ...



I have the Split Strap and love it. I've had people laugh at the plastic components, but I've never had any issue with them, and I push my gear hard. I like to shoot rock climbing, and I feel comfortable letting my DSLR dangle from this strap when I'm 100 feet off the ground. Another great feature that someone mentioned is being able to wear the strap under a jacket, and then when getting into a car or whatever, just unclipping the camera from it.

For anyone wanting to get it though, they just completed their Kickstarter for an updated strap that allows on the fly length adjustment, which to me would be a killer feature, so I would wait for that.


----------



## WPJ (Jan 23, 2014)

Optech USA all the way, get a utility or pro slink strap then add on the uniloop XL for the around the neck, this way you get the best of both worlds with a few clicks, carry 6d and 300f2.8 with ease


----------



## fumgreununta (Jan 27, 2014)

Efectul de "Fum Greu" www.fum-greu-nunta.ro
Folosita in masini speciale, gheata carbonica, genereaza fum greu, deosebit pentru primul dans al mirilor, transformand ringul de dans intr-un loc de poveste, creaza acea senzatie deosebita de "dans pe nori".


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 3, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I like the simplicity of the Bossstrap. It was so simple that I decided to make my own for about 1/3 the price. Since I hate corporate logos on stuff, building it myself allowed me to choose the colours I wanted in addition to saving money.



+1 Ditto!

So do I! Unfortunately, they stopped selling the original with the claw clip on the end. So I bought an extra. I still have my BR straps but I use this BosStrap more because of the simplicity.

Please share more on how you are making yours. Material, buckles, etc. Thanks.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 3, 2014)

WPJ said:


> Optech USA all the way, get a utility or pro slink strap then add on the uniloop XL for the around the neck, this way you get the best of both worlds with a few clicks, carry 6d and 300f2.8 with ease



OP/Tech rocks! 8)


----------

